# Barista Touch Start Up Error ER05



## omar3

Hello all,

Just received my Sage Barista Touch machine and was looking forward to having some nice coffee this morning but unfortunately, the machine is not even starting up.

When switching the machine on the following error appears on the display:

*Start Up error*

*Please contact Sage customer support*

*An error has occurred during start-up*

*Error Code:*

*ER05*

Purchased the machine from eBay, with a 12months warranty. The machine is refurbished by Sage - Germany


----------



## manmademan

Did you ever manage to fix this?

I have the same issue and see no info online. Mine is out of warranty unfortunately


----------



## manmademan

I tried everything, cleaning the water filter. Grinder, changed to a different outlet, nothing worked.


----------



## 24774

manmademan said:


> Did you ever manage to fix this?
> 
> I have the same issue and see no info online. Mine is out of warranty unfortunately


 Factory reset? Not sure if it's the same thing but these are the Breville error codes. Worth a go anyway.

https://buydontbuy.net/2019/02/27/breville-precision-brewer-error-codes-and-what-they-mean/


----------



## manmademan

Thanks for the quick response!!

Unfortunately the Barista touch only has one button and the reset option is embedded in the menu system which I cannot access due to the error


----------



## AlanSky

I had this error on my touch, I'm afraid the only thing I could do was send it back and get a refund. That was my second Barista Touch. I hope you manage to find solution


----------



## manmademan

Oh no! This is what I feared the most.

Since it's out of warranty I'm screwed


----------



## AlanSky

manmademan said:


> Oh no! This is what I feared the most.
> 
> Since it's out of warranty I'm screwed


 Give Sage a call they may send an Engineer out to you


----------



## JamieN

Hi, had the same error and rang Breville here in AU.

They told me the error was related to the milk sensor and there was nothing I could do except take it to a service centre.

I checked the unit whilst on the phone and found the sensor knob wasn't sitting vertically in its rubber mount. It looking as if had somehow been knocked.

I was easily able to reseat it. Drinking coffee now. Hope this helps you.


----------



## manmademan

Thai is amazing! Probably the most helpful post out there regarding this error on the internet! Hopefully it can help the next person who comes searching.

I had to send mine in and the sent me back a new machine. I was without a machine for a month (the agony given COVID  but I'm all set now.

Thank you so much for taking the time and posting everyone. Hopefully this helps the next person that has this error.

Be well!


----------



## mtengo

I have this same error and no explanation from tech support on what could be the problem or even where to begin. The unit is only 3 months old so this certainly doesn't give me a lot of faith in Breville's build quality. It's still under warranty, of course, but I've left NZ where I purchased it and I'm being told that I would have to mail it back to the country at my expense. Very frustrated that I now have a $1500 paperweight...

Jamie's reply at least gives me a direction. I'll see if I have any luck fiddling with the sensor.


----------



## ajohn

If the fault is the steam wand sensor some one with an Oracle had this problem. Seems to have occurred while cleaning it probably nozzle off but he didn't say. Repositioning the sensor fixed it but had the wand replaced anyway. Coffee Classics via a call and fix. They are probably the people who can say what the codes actually mean as well.

When out of warrantee Coffee Classics are the people to talk to in the UK.


----------



## l.napalan

Same happened and it worked! I had a feeling it was the milk sensor and confirmed it was knocked out of place


----------



## smith.jt

I've encountered the same issue with my Barista Touch. Error code ER05. Bought in Sep'21 so I'm out of warranty. Would someone mind providing more information about what they did with the milk sensor that seemed to address the issue? I'm not sure I follow. Thanks in advance!


----------



## lukevanlauwe

Here’s what I did that helped immediately. I like most people had the error code continuously turning on over and over and over again every time I tried to turn on the machine. Turns out there’s an internal battery that I believe keeps the error code from clearing. So, do this: 1. Unplug 2. Check milk sensor is upright and centred 3. While unplugged, push in the power button several times over and over. 4. Plug back in 5. Turn on 6. Pray it worked like it did for me


----------



## smith.jt

Thank you! This didn't work for me but I'll keep trying, and in any case, the idea that the internal battery may need to be reset is super helpful. It turns out that my milk sensor was unseated and uncentered. I returned it to its natural position but the error hasn't cleared after trying Luke's tip. If we get it fixed, I'll post here on what we did!


----------



## awallacened

lukevanlauwe said:


> Here’s what I did that helped immediately...


 Hi this just worked for me thank you!!!!


----------



## klboehme

lukevanlauwe said:


> Here’s what I did that helped immediately. I like most people had the error code continuously turning on over and over and over again every time I tried to turn on the machine. Turns out there’s an internal battery that I believe keeps the error code from clearing. So, do this: 1. Unplug 2. Check milk sensor is upright and centred 3. While unplugged, push in the power button several times over and over. 4. Plug back in 5. Turn on 6. Pray it worked like it did for me


 This worked!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## nissrine1998

I bought my machine less than three weeks ago. I tried adjusting the milk sensor and the steps mentioned above by Luke but nothing worked. It’s Christmas Day so I doubt customer service is open and I’ll be leaving town for a week!!! It really stinks that there’s no reset button…


----------



## Rincewind

nissrine1998 said:


> I bought my machine less than three weeks ago.


...and...


nissrine1998 said:


> ...It really stinks that there’s no reset button…


Return it under Warranty


----------



## nissrine1998

Yes of course I plan on returning it as soon as I get back home!!


----------

